# German Rinder Rouladen



## cara (Dec 16, 2013)

there is already a recipe for Rouladen here, but as I make them a bit different...

4 thin slices beef (top round)
The beef has to be long and thin so that you can roll it and make it into a parcel.
(see here what they should look like)

4 gherkins
8 slices of bacon
mustard
salt and pepper
clarified butter
sting or cotton (twist works well) for tying the rouladen up with

(beef) broth
redwine
onions
garlic
carrots
celery
1 can tomatoes in pieces

Cut the vegetables in cubes

Clean the meat, pat dry, and put flat out next to each other. Make sure that the long side is from top to bottom!

Spread a thin layer of mustard over one side of each piece of meat.
Salt and pepper

Place 2 slices of bacon on each slice over the mustard

Place a gherkin on every slice. If they are rather thick you can cut them in half or in quarter

To roll the Roulade first fold the edges inward so the filling won't fall out.
Now start rolling at the bottom and make a small rolled parcel ;o)
Fix with stings (in G there are Rouladen-Nadeln) or tie with the twist.

Heat the clarified butter in a roasting pan. Fry the Roulades from all sides until fine browned.

Remove the Roulades from the pan (careful!) and add the onions. Fry until light brown, add the rest of the veggies and roast a bit.
Deglaze with a glass of Red.

Add the canned tomatoes (alternatively you can add just tomato puree), stir well and place the beef back in the pan.
Add some brooth or more wine, as you like, so that they are about half covered.
Place in oven for at least 2h at 180°C/350°F.
In between make sure there is still enough fluid

When ready make a sauce from the fluids.

Served best with red cabbage and potato dumplings ;o)


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks, this sounds great! Mustard and pickles and bacon! Yum! 

I wonder if I can get the top round already sliced like that. I've never looked for it.


----------



## cara (Dec 16, 2013)

Here it's quite common to get it already cut... but I can't talk for your side of the ocean ;o)


----------



## jennyema (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't made it for awile but used to make it all the time.

Usually I get my butcher to cut it to maybe 1/4" and then I pound the hell out of it.  That also helps make it longer vertically and easier to roll.

And SCHOENEN GRUESS, Cara!  (Sorry if misspelled)


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 16, 2013)

This sounds great, thanks Cara!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, this sounds great! Mustard and pickles and bacon! Yum!
> 
> I wonder if I can get the top round already sliced like that. I've never looked for it.



 Look for an Italian meat market and ask for braciole, it is pretty common where I live.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Look for an Italian meat market and ask for braciole, it is pretty common where I live.



I'm pretty sure there is no Italian meat market around here, but the butchers in a couple of the grocery stores will do special orders. There is also a German food market not too far away, but I've never gone in so I don't know what they carry. I think it's time for a trip over there.


----------



## cara (Dec 17, 2013)

jennyema said:


> And SCHOENEN GRUESS, Cara!  (Sorry if misspelled)



perfekt! ;o)


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

Got this today and will surprise DH with Rouladen next week. The butcher at the store cheerfully cut them in just a few minutes, no extra charge 



I assume spicy German mustard should be used? I like dill pickles - will those work?


----------



## CraigC (Dec 17, 2013)

!/2" thick slices of round and a mallet! Cara, any recipes for Hummer?


----------



## cara (Dec 19, 2013)

GG, 
I think any mustard will work, it's just for the spicy flavour - but if you have german mustard that would be the icing on the cake - btw. what makes a mustard german? 
Dill pickles will also be okay - I'm not so much for Dill, so I won't use it..

Craig,
there is not so much hummer around here, so I do not have a recipe for that, that wouldn't be american somehow ;o)


----------

